# Pivit



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Posted a comment about this in a post in the safety section but thought I'd share it with others since its such a great tool. Called the Pivit, its a multi use tool for ladders. My guys like it so much they've asked me to buy 2 more. We have 2 already.

Here's the link.....http://www.provisiontools.com/

I highly recommend them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah they are pretty nice. mine got stolen from a work site this year... i like the self-leveling ladder feet a bit more for leveling, but the pivot has other uses.


----------



## GoGreen (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah we use it a lot. I love it on stairs!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I like it best for setting my paint bucket on it while on the roof, or just to set down and take a rest.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

D all the above.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell these all the time. Most guys buy one, then come back and get another. Definitely need 2, they work great for making a walk board on stairs. Only thing about them that sucks is the price, but hey, MADE IN USA so.........there ya go


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah looks like the price has gone up since I bought mine. But the thing is quality made and won't go to crap in a couple months like everything else seems to.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah they are pretty nice. mine got stolen from a work site this year... i like the self-leveling ladder feet a bit more for leveling, but the pivot has other uses.


 
Been meaning to buy one or two of those for over a year........


Casey


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I installed ladder levelers on each of my extension ladders...[louisville brand]There is no way in hell I'd use that unit on a hilly slope...They look like a decent tool for stairwells...But the price is rediculous....They Should sell for $20-$30...

Link...Amazon.com: Louisville Ladder LP-2300-00 Ladder Leveler: Home Improvement


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

tedrin said:


> I installed ladder levelers on each of my extension ladders...[louisville brand]There is no way in hell I'd use that unit on a hilly slope...They look like a decent tool for stairwells...But the price is rediculous....They Should sell for $20-$30...
> 
> Link...http://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-LP-2300-00-Leveler/dp/B001BIVSI8


 
I agree--which is why haven't bought one in over a year.........:no:

The price needs to come down first....a bunch.


Casey


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

tedrin said:


> I installed ladder levelers on each of my extension ladders...[louisville brand]There is no way in hell I'd use that unit on a hilly slope...They look like a decent tool for stairwells...But the price is rediculous....They Should sell for $20-$30...
> 
> Link...http://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-LP-2300-00-Leveler/dp/B001BIVSI8


They work real well on slopes. Needed something quick, and could not wait for levelers to come in, so I bought two of the Pivits. They work well.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

tedrin said:


> I installed ladder levelers on each of my extension ladders...[louisville brand]There is no way in hell I'd use that unit on a hilly slope...They look like a decent tool for stairwells...But the price is rediculous....They Should sell for $20-$30...


Ladder levelers are nice no doubt, and a must have. The pivit works well on soft ground. Ladder levelers will sometimes sink, or you have to dig the ground out a bit so they wont sink. There actually quite sturdy and well built. They are expensive, but MADE IN USA so....$20-30 would be made in China :yes: Im sure that will happen eventually, someone will knock it off, and make it overseas.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ladder levelers are nice no doubt, and a must have. The pivit works well on soft ground. Ladder levelers will sometimes sink, or you have to dig the ground out a bit so they wont sink. There actually quite sturdy and well built. They are expensive, but MADE IN USA so....$20-30 would be made in China :yes: Im sure that will happen eventually, someone will knock it off, and make it overseas.


Dig the ground so they won't sink?...That makes little sense...Are you talking about the Pivot?

I've never had a ladder sink with my levelers for 10 years...I've even had them in a freshly dug garden.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> They are expensive, but MADE IN USA so....$20-30 would be made in China :yes: Im sure that will happen eventually, someone will knock it off, and make it overseas.


They are a $30 item with $70 worth of liablity insurance attached....


But I do like the it that Pivits are made in the USA.



Casey


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

tedrin said:


> Dig the ground so they won't sink?...That makes little sense...Are you talking about the Pivot?
> 
> I've never had a ladder sink with my levelers for 10 years...I've even had them in a freshly dug garden.


I was speaking of the adjustable leg extensions. They can sometimes sink in soft ground, and fresh mulch beds.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Ladder levelers are nice no doubt, and a must have. The pivit works well on soft ground. Ladder levelers will sometimes sink, or you have to dig the ground out a bit so they wont sink. There actually quite sturdy and well built. They are expensive, but MADE IN USA so....$20-30 would be made in China :yes: Im sure that will happen eventually, someone will knock it off, and make it overseas.


i don't think i'll trust my health and safety on ladders to the quality of a chinese, indian, or any other sweat shop. I'll gladly pay an extra 50 bucks if thats what it takes.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Pivit, Pivot whatev..is the bomb, a must have for a painter's repertoire. I've used it so many times and always feel safe when I do. I'll even wedge it underneath the bottom rung of an extended ladder if I'm nervous about going up.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Old thread I know, but I have 2 of these, and they have many great uses! Love these, and at my local paint stores they have dropped in price too!

Highly recommended :thumbsup:


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought one of these last year. Painting in the MOST awkward stairwell in 25 years. Cramped spiral staircase, had to paint ceilings and walls around brick walls and wood beams a real PITA! Couldn't use my brush extension, too high and too risky around the brick and wood...had to get up there. Couldn't plank because none of the walls were square. The pivot was the ONLY way to get up there and it worked like a charm I could not have done this job with out it. Expensive but all good tools are. I reccomend it


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I remember seeing these advertised a while back but then I spaced out on getting them. Sure beats stacking 2x4s etc. Price doesn't matter when its yer ass on the line. BTW.. Fk China! Their crap is killing this country. Buy USA :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> I remember seeing these advertised a while back but then I spaced out on getting them. Sure beats stacking 2x4s etc. Price doesn't matter when its yer ass on the line. BTW.. Fk China! Their crap is killing this country. Buy USA :thumbsup:


Or Canadian


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Or Canadian for sure. :thumbsup:


BC_Painter said:


> Or Canadian


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I have two of them. They are worth every penny. I use them mostly on exteriors. I have found many ways to put them to good use.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Calist said:


> Posted a comment about this in a post in the safety section but thought I'd share it with others since its such a great tool. Called the Pivit, its a multi use tool for ladders. My guys like it so much they've asked me to buy 2 more. We have 2 already.
> 
> Here's the link.....http://www.provisiontools.com/
> 
> I highly recommend them.


Yeah, the Pivot tool is a "tough sell" (@ $80 or $90) to those that have not used them
Those of us that have not had them available to us can't see spending the dough on something used so rarely
Those of us that have had the pleasure, well we know the score
Yes, the Pivot Tool might sit in the van for three months
But when you could use it, dang it'll save it's cost and more
Int/Ext...whatever
Once having used one you'll wonder why you did w/o for so long
Yes, we can nearly always find a "work-around" but at what cost?
In those rare occasions the Pivot Tool would almost always save us beau coup de bucks
My ideal crew would have two
I'd strongly suggest a basic crew to have at least one


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

We have one and use it mainly for stairs. Last week we did a job in a long narrow stairwell. All we needed was the pivit and a 6 foot step. Worth every penny. :thumbup:


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Used mine for the first time last week on a stairwell, good for leveling and also good for securing ladder on floor.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

When I first bought them, I found a use for them on the next 3 jobs!

I must say it is a LOT easier to throw this down and chuck an extension ladder up than to try setting up that LG ladder up that high on the stairs


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Couldn't be without my pivot ladder tool. Perfect for stairwells, exterior work where you're on a steep grade, and working on roofs. :thumbup:

The $100 you pay for them saves you thousands per year in the time you would otherwise spend securing your ladders or having someone hold it for you.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome for stairways! They also work well on roofs for exterior paint jobs. Definatly worth the money.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

When I picked mine up (first one) back in 1999 I thought for $80 I was getting 2 in the package, so I was pretty upset when there was only one for that price.
Love it, gonna use it on a 3 story living room tomorrow!


----------



## PA Matt (May 27, 2010)

These things really are awesome...They do work best in pairs and I believe they advertise them that way. I currently have only one, I had two at one point. I need to get another.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Have two.

What everybody else said.

Yes, not as cheap as you might think but strong, sturdy, will last forever. 
Could you say that if they came from China?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a couple of those myself.


----------

